# East of Atlanta - few openings available -  Roster filled



## wcmagee (Jun 30, 2016)

We have filled the roster for this year.  Thanks for looking.  

Hunting Club, Taliaferro County near Crawfordville with deer and turkey. Approximately 1100 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods, pines thinned 2011. 47 acre clear cut and replanted 2014.  No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. $650/TBD
Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net


----------



## aco29 (Jul 19, 2016)

Where in taliaferro is it at?


----------



## wcmagee (Jul 19, 2016)

I-20 Milemarker 148.


----------



## kornbreadNmilk (Jul 20, 2016)

wcmagee said:


> Hunting Club, Taliaferro County near Crawfordville with deer and turkey. Approximately 1100 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods, pines thinned 2011. 47 acre clear cut and replanted 2014.  No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. $650/TBD
> Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net



how many are in the club?  what is max number of members?


----------



## wcmagee (Jul 20, 2016)

Currently 18 members.  Max would be 20/21.  Except for opening days, we usually have 4 or 5 hunters during the week max and 6-8 on weekends.


----------



## DannyBoy1210 (Jul 20, 2016)

Any hogs?


----------



## wcmagee (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes.  Unless it is an extremely dry year, we always see tracks and mud on trees.


----------



## Chilbot (Jul 29, 2016)

Are you all still looking?


----------



## wcmagee (Jul 29, 2016)

Still have a couple of openings


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 2, 2016)

Whose the club president?


----------



## BML0285 (Aug 3, 2016)

You all still looking for members? If so I am interested.


----------

